# Happy Birthday Julie



## rodo (Nov 4, 2010)

Here's wishing you a happy birthday Julie


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Nov 4, 2010)

happy birthday.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 4, 2010)

Time to celebrate! Happy "B" Day


----------



## closetwine (Nov 4, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Sirs (Nov 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you Julie hopes you have tons more


----------



## jtstar (Nov 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Julie hope it was a good one with many more


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Julie. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Redtrk (Nov 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tom (Nov 4, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ! 

Hope you drink a GOOD bottle of wine!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday St. Julia
Happy Birthday to you


----------



## Tom (Nov 4, 2010)

DAN !!

Go to the CORNER !


----------



## Julie (Nov 4, 2010)

Aaaaah Thanks everyone this is very nice, except for you Dan. You know you are gonna pay for that post.


----------



## Tom (Nov 4, 2010)

You know where to find him...

*In the CORNER !*


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 4, 2010)

Like a fine wine........maybe........you get better Happy Birthday Julie


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 4, 2010)

Happy late b-day, you wine goddess.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Nov 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!! I'm taking it that your birthday is today, the fourth,, and today is also my nephew's birthday.


----------



## Julie (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes it is today, the 4th and thank you.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 4, 2010)

I never seem to make it through all of todays posts on a weekday due to work load and eatong and h=going to sleep but just happened to glance at the very bottom of the page and saw it was Julies Bday and kn ew somebody had to catch this so i delved deep into the posts to find it. Happy B-Day Jules, what you drinking on?


----------



## Julie (Nov 4, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I never seem to make it through all of todays posts on a weekday due to work load and eatong and h=going to sleep but just happened to glance at the very bottom of the page and saw it was Julies Bday and kn ew somebody had to catch this so i delved deep into the posts to find it. Happy B-Day Jules, what you drinking on?



Cherry that was leftover from bottling yesterday and an spiced apple that is now a year old. I am totally excited that I have a few bottles that are a year old!


----------

